# Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???



## Hanni HRO (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen!|wavey:
Bin kurz davor mir das 5dv zu kaufen! Wollte mal fragen ob jemand das Gerät besitzt bzw. schonmal intensiver benutzt hat und so freundlich wäre, mir seine Erfahrung mal zu schildern?! Das wäre super! #6


----------



## Forester FXT (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Habe das Striker gut 2 Monate.

Ich bin damit sehr Zufrieden bisher. Zeigt mir alles an was wichtig ist Testen konnte ich aber bisher nur in Schweden und noch nicht wirklich am Heimischen See . Das kommt erst noch. Display ist bei Sonne gut lesbar. Für den Preis ist es echt Top. GPS habe ich aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Hanni HRO (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Okay...Vielen Dank! #6 Habe mir es jetzt bestellt! Ich bin schon sehr gespannt....|jump:


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Hallo,habe gerade Deine Anfrage gelesen und heute etwas passendes dazu auf einer anderen Seite. Vielleicht schaust Du da einmal rein, das wird Dir sicher weiterhelfen.

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test

Ist vielleicht auch für andere Interessenten von Nutzen.


----------



## Hanni HRO (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Oh....ein sehr aufschlussreicher Bericht! #6 Vielen Dank


----------



## Bustibert (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Habe mir gerade genau das Gerät gekauft. entweder stelle ich mich zu doof an oder muss erst lernen das gerät richtig zu interpretieren. Ich habe schwirigkeiten zu sagen was ich darauf sehe.
1. Was sehe ich im mittelwasser? 
Fische? Falls ja warum sind sie nicht sichelförmig?
2. Was sehe ich am grund? 
Habe ein bild angehangen. 
Bin über Hilfe sehr dankbar! 
Liebe Grüße David


----------



## Bustibert (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Hier das Bild...


----------



## Forester FXT (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

So ein Bild hatte ich noch nicht. Am Grund das sollten Pflanzen sein. 

Ich habe mir den Bildschirm geteilt.. In 77 kHz und 200 kHz ..  Damit kann ich besser Unterscheiden.

Hast du Facebook ?  wenn ja such mal nach Joachim Kronenwetter oder der Gruppe Echolotbilder interpretieren.

Oder diesem Link:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/881689508550729/search/?query=Mike%20G%C3%BCtelh%C3%B6fer


----------



## Bustibert (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

danke gucke ich mir an.


----------



## Bustibert (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

leider kann ich da nix reinschreiben.


----------



## Bustibert (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

hat sonst noch jemand eine idee wie meine bilder zu interpretieren sind oder was ich vielleicht umstellen kann, damit die bilder eindeutiger sind?


----------



## loete1970 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Moin, gab doch auf Facebook schon antworten...


----------



## Nico27 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Moin zusammen...
Bin nun auch Besitzer eines 5dv.
Aher mal die Frage nach den Einstellungen für den Einsatzbereich Ostsee..Lübecker Bucht.
...alles auf auto stellen? 
...welches Farbschema? 
...geschwindigkeitseinstellungen? 
....sonstige Tipps? 
Liebe Grüße
Nico


----------



## HeikoNRW (22. September 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Kann man auch Seekarten einfügen? Bzw. Tiefenkarten erstellen?


----------



## Hanni HRO (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Zwar ziemlich spät aber besser als nie! 

@Nico27:  nutze das dv5 auch auf der Ostsee.....habe die meisten Einstellungen auf automatisch....Downvü in blauer Darstellung da es dafür die beste ist und traditionelle Anzeige auch in Blau mit roten Fischsicheln! (Weis gerade nicht den entsprechenden Menünamen der Farbe nicht)
Geschwindigkeit ab 3km/h automatisch über GPS und alles unter 3 km/h manuell auf SCHNELL um möglichst Livebilder zu erhalten (auch wenn diese dadurch optisch in die Länge gezogen werden)....

@HeikoNRW: Nein kann man nicht.


----------



## Nico27 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Ach, es ist nie zu spät 
Habe jetzt bei Facebook mal ne Gruppe fürs 5dv geöffnet. So könnte man sich gezielt austauschen.


----------



## HeikoNRW (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Worunter finde ich die Gruppe?


----------



## Nico27 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Unter:
Garmin Striker 5dv


----------



## steffen1 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Hallo,
möchte mir im März auch eins kaufen. Wo habt ihr euer Gerät gekauft? Und kann mir jemand einen Tip zu Akku und Geberstange geben?
vG Steffen


----------



## renrök (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Schau mal hier:
http://stronghooks.de/2016/08/18/garmin-striker-5dv-test/
Mehrteiliger Praxistest.

Zum Kauf UND Beratung kann ich Schlageter empfehlen.


----------



## goldfisch12 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Manchmal habe ich so den Eindruck, dass Praxistest auch schon mal bedeutet:" Ich habe das Gerät ausgepackt und mir angeschaut." Fundiert ist das nicht.
Da finde ich den Praxistest hier doch etwas substanzieller:

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test


----------



## Nico27 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Ich kann gerne aus meiner Praxis erzählen.. und ich kann sagen, dass ich zufrieden bin. Man muss sich wirklich Zeit mit den Einstellungen nehmen..aber es liefert sehr gute Bilder und Qualität. 
Das einzige, was mich stört: wenn ich schnell mit dem Boot fahre, dann spritzt der Geber doch sehr stark. Habe ihn fest montiert.. aber vielleicht ist das ein Montagefehler
Liebe Grüße


----------



## goldfisch12 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Beim Striker 5dv wird der Garmin GT20 Geber mitgeliefert, der als Zweifrequenzgeber gute Ergebnisse liefert, aber die Chirp Funktion des Gerätes nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzen kann. Um die bestmögliche Qualität beim Scannen zu erhalten, macht es Sinn, den Gt22HW-TM Chirp Geber von Garmin zu nutzen, der ein Frequenzband von 150-240Khz im traditionellen Chirp Bereich abdeckt und Im Downscan Bereich 425-485Khz und 790-850Khz senden kann. Die Auflösung und Objekttrennung sind bei diesem Geber im Vergleich zum Gt20 deutlich besser. Mehrpreis ca 150€, die sich nach meinen Erfahrungen lohnen.
Vergleichsbilder kann man im erwähnten Praxistest nachschauen.


----------



## EsHunter (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

http://stronghooks.de/2016/12/22/echolotserie-teil-ii-praxis-test-auf-dem-moehnesee/

@goldfisch: Ist immer eine Ansichtssache, was ein wirklicher Praxistest ist. Denke aber, dass die Jungs da schon gut getestet haben (sieht man auch anhand der Bilder).


----------



## Forester FXT (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Hat wer das Teil beim Schlager gekauft und würde uns die Einstellung die Vorgenommen wurde mal hier genau Preisgeben ??


----------



## EsHunter (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

U.a.:

Einstellung der Frequenzfarben
Anpassung an dein Gewässer (Tiefe/Empfindlichkeit/GPS Maßstab)
Layout im Menü
Änderung aller Benachrichtigungen (unnötige werden ausgeschalten)

Die Vorkonfiguration ist ja laut der Seite im Servicepaket enthalten, wo du auch noch eine LIVE - Online Schulung bekommst (auch Fragen zum eigenen Gerät werden beantwortet) und zusätzlich kannst du per Whatsapp immer bei Problemen nachfragen.


----------



## Forester FXT (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Was ich wissen will sind nur die Einstellungen.. 

Habe das Echolot schon lange, habe es nur wo anderes gekauft da es zu dem Zeitpunkt beim Schlager nicht lieferbar war...


----------



## steffen1 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Danke an alle,
werde es bei Schlageter kaufen,im Paket. Noch eine Frage zum Geber. Wo kann man denn den GT22 HW-TM Chirp Geber kaufen?
Hab ihn nirgends gefunden. Sollte ich das Gerät gut verstehen und ausreizen, könnte ich mir vorstellen nachzurüsten.
vG


----------



## EsHunter (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Was ich wissen will sind nur die Einstellungen..
> 
> Habe das Echolot schon lange, habe es nur wo anderes gekauft da es zu dem Zeitpunkt beim Schlager nicht lieferbar war...



Die werden individuell angepasst. D.h. bei jedem anders.


----------



## goldfisch12 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Den Geber bekommst Du z.B. bei
Jürgen Enßlin, eine gute Beratung auch
https://www.ensslin.com/gt22hw-tm-heckgeber/a-17343/

Bitte daran denken, dass am Striker 5dv evtl. ein Anschlussadapter
benötigt wird.


----------



## steffen1 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Danke,ist gespeichert.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Beim Striker 5dv wird der Garmin GT20 Geber mitgeliefert, der als Zweifrequenzgeber gute Ergebnisse liefert, aber die Chirp Funktion des Gerätes nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzen kann. Um die bestmögliche Qualität beim Scannen zu erhalten, macht es Sinn, den Gt22HW-TM Chirp Geber von Garmin zu nutzen, der ein Frequenzband von 150-240Khz im traditionellen Chirp Bereich abdeckt und Im Downscan Bereich 425-485Khz und 790-850Khz senden kann. Die Auflösung und Objekttrennung sind bei diesem Geber im Vergleich zum Gt20 deutlich besser. Mehrpreis ca 150€, die sich nach meinen Erfahrungen lohnen.
> Vergleichsbilder kann man im erwähnten Praxistest nachschauen.



Das Problem ist beim GT22 das es ein Flachwassergeber fuers Suesswasserfischen ist.

Besser seit Ihr mit dem standard Geber Gt20  77/200 oder Gt21 50/200 fuer etwas tieferes Wasser. meist angel ich in England im Salzwasser bis 70m und da reicht der Gt20 geber. sollte ich in 140m angeln dann waere der Gt21 angebracht. Der Unterschied sind 5 grad winkel


----------



## goldfisch12 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Tut mir leid, aber bevor Du etwas zum Thema schreibst, solltest Du die vorhergehenden Beiträge sorgfältiger lesen.
Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, sind der Gt20 und der Gt22 zwei verschiedene Hüte, was die Scantechnik angeht. Und nur darum ging es in meinem Beitrag.

Anscheinend fehlt Dir die Erfahrung mit den Garmin Chirp Gebern, sonst würdest Du wissen, dass der Gt22 z.B. für den Ostsee Salzwasserbereich völlig ausreichend ist und auch 70m für diesen Geber kein Problem darstellt. In Norwegen, wo Tiefen über 200m zu erwarten sind, würde man den Gt23 als Chirp Variante empfehlen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Wenn ich jedenfalls den beam beim traditionellen Echolot anschaue ist es fuer mich zu gering. Fuer Flachwasserangler und reine Ostseeamgler bis 40m vielleicht ausreichend. Mir waere allerdings die Wattleistung zu gering. 250 und 350 watt


----------



## goldfisch12 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Sorry, that´s what I mean: You didn´t understand what is wrong with your statement.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Und ganz nebenbei hat der GT22 eine 8 pin verbindung.

Den Gt20 gibt es in Europa als 4 pin verbindung. Die 8 pin verbindung wird hauptsaechlich in den USA verkauft.zur Zeit verkauft Garmin allerdings nur einen4 auf 6 pin adapter. Es werden verschiedene serien von Garmin verkauft. 4 pin fuer den Europaischen Markt und 8 pin fuer den us markt


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Und ganz nebenbei hat der GT22 eine 8 pin verbindung.

Den Gt20 gibt es in Europa als 4 pin verbindung. Die 8 pin verbindung wird hauptsaechlich in den USA verkauft.zur Zeit verkauft Garmin allerdings nur einen4 auf 6 pin adapter. Es werden verschiedene serien von Garmin verkauft. 4 pin fuer den Europaischen Markt und 8 pin fuer den us markt


----------



## goldfisch12 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Ich sage das nur ungern, aber leider bist Du nicht informiert.
Alle Garmin Kombigeräte aus der gpsmap Serie haben einen 8Pin Anschluss, wenn sie kein Sidescan mitbringen (dann 12Pin) Das trifft auf die Echomap Serie ebenfalls zu, selbst das kleinste Echomap 5dv liefert einen entsprechenden Adater (4 auf 8) mit, den es angeblich  nicht gibt. Genauso unsinnig ist die Behauptung Europa 4Pin , USA 8Pin Geber. Den gt20 gibt es in beiden Anschlussvarianten, je nachdem für welches Gerät er gedacht ist. Mit USA und Europa hat das gar nichts zu tun.
Lediglich die Striker Serie kommt mit einem 4Pin, in der Sidescan Version (7sv) mit einem doppel vierer Anschluss. Natürlich gibt es dazu entsprechende Adapter, um einen 8Pin bzw. 12Pin Geber anschließen zu können.

Mein Tipp: Erst schlau machen, dann schlau sein.


----------



## steffen1 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Bitte streitet euch nicht, sonst weiss ich gar nicht mehr mit was ich nachrüsten kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Danke Goldfisch, für die klärenden Worte!
Ebenso auch für die Verlinkung zum Praxistest der beiden Geräte, welcher für mich sehr erhellend ist und zur Entscheidungsfindung beiträgt!

Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch12 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

@ steffen1
Keine Angst, das ist kein Streit sondern nur eine sachliche Klarstellung, die bei derartigen Ungereimtheiten leider notwendig ist.

@taxidermist
Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung, es freut mich natürlich, wenn ich ein wenig zur Entscheidungsfindung beitragen konnte.


----------



## goldfisch12 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Welches Wort würdest Du denn besser wählen?
Ich kann im Text keine Unfreundlichkeiten entdecken, oder?


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Da war nichts unfreundlich, wirkte nur kompetent!

Jürgen


----------



## Bellyboatangler (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Sollten die Geraete alle gleich sein dann bitte erkläre doch wieso Garmin die echomap 40 er Serie unterschiedlich anbietet

42 fuer den Europaischen Markt mit  4 pin Geber Gt20 als Standard
45 fuer den englischen Markt mit 4 pin Geber Gt20
43 fuer den USA Markt mit 8 Pin Geber Gt20


genauso sind die 50er oder 70 er Serie 

Ich habe das 45 model und das tell hat eine 4 pin Verbindung. 

Der Geber gt 21 wird allerdings als 8 pin nur verkauft.


----------



## goldfisch12 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Leider ist eine solche Diskussion vom ursprünglichen Thema weit entfernt. Dass Garmin für die USA und den pazifischen Raum baugleiche Geräte mit etwas anderen Typenbezeichnungen z.B. 527xs(Europa), 547xs(USA) anbietet, ist bekannt. Solche USA Geräte sind keine internationale Versionen, was die Firmware angeht, als solche für den englischen Markt natürlich trotzdem interessant.
Das geht aber am eigentlichen Thema vorbei.
Garmin hat mit der Einführung der Echomap Serie ( 50s,50dv) grundsätzlich, wie bei den Vorläufern (421s,521s,526s), 8-pin Anschlüsse verwendet, der vier Pinner ist erst mit dem 52dv erschienen und dann natürlich für die kleiner 42dv Typen und die Striker Serie ebenfalls.
Mit dem ersten 50s kam auch ein 77/200Khz Geber , der in abgewandelter Form (mit Chirp downscan) heute als GT20 unterwegs ist. Diesen Geber gab es bei Erscheinen nur als 8Pin Anschluss, die vier Pin Anschlussversion kam erst später als die entsprechenden Geräte auf den Markt waren.
Und deshalb: gt20 8Pin als Standard Geber für fast alles Garmin auf dem Markt, gt20 vier pin für 52dv,42dv und Striker.Das ist aber der einzige Gebertyp, der in 4 und 8Pin Version angeboten  wird, der GT22(um den es geht) und alle anderen ohne Sidescan, gibt es  nur als 8pin Version, so dass da evtl. ein Adapter zum Anschluss  notwendig wird.

Alle Abwandlungen des 40er Echolottyps (Du hast drei aufgezählt), können deshalb je nach Erscheinungsdatum noch einen 8pin oder schon den 4pin Anschluss haben.

Damit sollten wir dieses Thema aber auch beenden.


----------



## steffen1 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Hallo,eine Frage habe ich noch.
Wie funktioniert das Echolot wenn man vom verankerten,stehenden Boot fischt? Habe gelesen 4-8kmh sind ideal? Muss man da was einstellen?
Man müsste ja dann immer dasselbe sehen? Und beim fahren wieder anders einstellen? 
Die Unwissenheit in dem Bereich macht mich manchmal richtig wütend. Kann jemand helfen??
vG Steffen


----------



## goldfisch12 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Wirf einmal einen Blick auf diesen Link, er sollte Dir weiterhelfen.
http://www8.garmin.com/manuals/webhelp/striker/DE-DE/GUID-DBA29A24-C7C9-445C-88C3-535D89E04E47.html


----------



## Tarentino (20. März 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Beim Striker 5dv wird der Garmin GT20 Geber mitgeliefert, der als Zweifrequenzgeber gute Ergebnisse liefert, aber die Chirp Funktion des Gerätes nur sehr eingeschränkt nutzen kann. Um die bestmögliche Qualität beim Scannen zu erhalten, macht es Sinn, den Gt22HW-TM Chirp Geber von Garmin zu nutzen, der ein Frequenzband von 150-240Khz im traditionellen Chirp Bereich abdeckt und Im Downscan Bereich 425-485Khz und 790-850Khz senden kann. Die Auflösung und Objekttrennung sind bei diesem Geber im Vergleich zum Gt20 deutlich besser.



Kann ich bestätigen nach einigen Monaten Praxis mit dem GT22HW-TM am Striker 5dv. Eine korrekte Interpretation der Bilder gelingt damit sehr viel besser. Wer das Geld für diesen Geber übrig hat: Unbedingt dazu kaufen, es lohnt sich wirklich. Denn damit wird aus einem guten Gerät ein sehr gutes zu einem immer noch sehr günstigen Gesamtpreis.


----------



## djloma82 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Fahrt ihr lieber auf Automatik, Schnell oder Ultrascroll beim Schleppen? Speed ca. 3-4 km/H

 Gruß


----------



## Nico27 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Habe es auf auto...


----------



## Tarentino (8. April 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Meistens im Automatik-Modus (Ruderboot).


----------



## Forester FXT (10. April 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Hat hier wer einen Gt22HW-TM Chirp Geber an einem 5DV angeschlossen oder an einem 7DV ???
Bin nicht wirklich Glücklich mit den Bildern des Echolot auf unseren Talsperren .. Habe zwar gestern gut gefangen und auch viel Fisch gesehen aber mein Kumpel mit dem Helix 9 konnte besser sehen was Barsch ist und was Renken und so.. Auch konnte er besser sehen wo sein Köder ist... Bevor ich aber jetzt mir ein anderes Echolot kaufe wollte ich es mit einemm anderen Geber versuchen... Auch in hin sicht auf Umstieg auf ein 7dv....
Wie sollte das 5 DV Eingestellt sein für das Vertikalangeln ?? Wie ist die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einzustellen bei einem GPS Bugmotor ?? Kann ich die Gewässer-Grundfarbe irgendwo änderen ?


----------



## fischbär (11. April 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Ich glaube so generell kann man das nicht sagen. Man muss das Echolot immer optimal auf die Gegebenheiten einstellen.


----------



## Tris (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Hallo,
Ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage zum Striker 5,
speziell zur Schtzabdeckung.
Ist es normal das sich die Abdeckung (oder generell Schutzabdeckungen) sehr schwer lösen lässt?
Oder bin ich einfach zu blöd?
Es geht wirklich nur mit schmerzenden Fingernägeln, und schon gar nicht ohne es aus der Halterung zu nehmen.
Wäre schön wenn jemand nen Tip hätte.

Grüsse vom Rhein


----------



## goldfisch12 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Die Abdeckung sitzt, gerade wenn sie neu ist, sehr stramm auf dem Gerät. Einfach innen die Plastiknuten, die für den strammen Sitz verantwortlich sind, etwas abschleifen oder mit dem Tapetenmesser leicht abtragen. Dann lockert der Sitz etwas und das Aufsetzen und Abnehmen geht danach ohne Probleme.


----------



## Tris (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Danke, funktionert.#6


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Garmin Striker 5dv Praxiserfahrungen???*

Vielen dank


----------

